# Farewell to Nova Scotia



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Our Canadian tradition:

A popular folk song from Nova Scotia of unknown authorship, collected by folklorist Helen Creighton. It is believed to have been written just prior to or during the First World War. "Farewell to Nova Scotia" brings the listener back to an age when Nova Scotia was renowned for "wooden ships and iron men".

The guitar arrangement is selected as one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) level 1 repertoire.

The sound recording was done a couple of years ago


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The melody (with chords) appears in the Penguin Book Of Canadian Folk Songs, which also provides a very brief and annoyingly incomplete history of the song/tune. 

Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farewell_to_Nova_Scot

Here is some actual research: DTStudy: Farewell to Nova Scotia

And more from the previous source: Lyr Req: Farewell to Nova Scotia


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That one really tugs at my heart strings.

All those old songs we used to sing down east...

Sorry to highjack your thread Min. Thanks for posting the song. It leads my memory to this one...


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Good job
And I thought NS was known for it's Donairs, Clams and great women, lol
I grew up in Truro, NS


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm an old Herring Choker, LOL.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

I am a clam shucker from way back. Maybe choked my herring from time to time, lol


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Not classical but a classic. It only took 6 Keith's beer to pull it off, lol


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Thanks for posting the song. It leads my memory to this one...


L Star ... related to my wife ( and everyone else in quebec)

I'm just another Blue Noser from the cape


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

You guys rocks! this song really bring the scene of wooden ships and iron men back. One thing I like the RCM series is that they try to bring excellent Canadian work to the exam, which is fantastic!


----------

